# [H-Lordaeron] Adrenalin sucht für PDK / Ulduar



## Cassiopheia (13. September 2009)

Die Gilde Adrenalin sucht noch Verstärkung für das Kolosseum und die Eiskronenzitadelle! 

Status derzeit : 

10er Mode Naxxramas 15/15 down 
10er Mode Sartharion 3D down 
10er Mode Malygos down 
10er Mode Ulduar 13/14 down (7 Hardmodes) 
10er Mode Kolosseum 5/5 down (PDoK 4/5) 
10er Mode Eiskronenzitadelle 6/12 

25er Mode Naxxramas 15/15 down 
25er Mode Sartharion 3D down 
25er Mode Malygos down 
25er Mode Ulduar 12/14 down (12 mit Raid-Koop, solo 10) 
25er Mode Kolosseum 5 / 5 down 
25er Mode Eiskronenzitadelle 0/12 

Wenn ihr euch bei uns bewerben wollt, solltet ihr wissen, dass wir raidtechnisch so etwas wie einen Mittelweg eingeschlagen haben. 
Wir sind keine verbissene Server-First-Gilde, bei der Erfolg alles ist und nur verbissen auf den nächsten Kill gestarrt wird. 
Wir sind aber auch keine reine Spiel-und-Spaß-Gilde, die unambitioniert irgendwo rein rennt. 
Daher suchen wir solche Spieler, die ein gewisses Maß an Können, Ambitionen und im richtigen Moment auch die nötige Disziplin mitbringen, aber nicht blind auf irgendwelche Items oder Erfolge fixiert sind und übermäßig ernst an alles rangehen. 
Wer uns kennt, weiß, dass unsere Raids meist eine spaßige Angelegenheit sein können, eben weil wir an vieles locker rangehen. Unsere Kill-Statistik zeigt aber, dass wir dabei durchaus nicht unerfolgreich sind. 

Ihr solltet gewillt sein Tipps und Vorschläge anzunehmen und euch stets zu verbessern, denn trotz allem wollen wir auch weiter vorwärts kommen. Hardmodes wollen wir z.B. auch nicht komplett ausschließen, auch wenn wir sie erst angehen, wenn die Bosse in der normalen Variante gut eingeübt sind. 

Zur Zeit laufen bei uns intern nur 10er, da wir uns immer noch im Wiederaufbau unserer 25er Raidaktivität befinden. 

Wenn ihr meint, dass ihr den nötigen Mix aus Spaß und Können, Ambitionen und Entspanntheit mitbringt, dann bewerbt euch bei uns! 


Folgende Positionen sind zu besetzen: 

Gesuchte Klassen 

Hoher Bedarf 
* Diszipriest 
* Eleschami 
* Mondkin 
* Feraldruide 
* Hunter 
* Hexenmeister 
* Tank Todesritter 
* VS Schami 
* Mage 
* Holypaladin 

Mittlerer Bedarf 
* Schurke 
* Offwarri 
* Protpala 
* Restodruide 
* Retripala 

Spieler anderer Klassen werden nur bei Ausnahmebewerbungen aufgenommen. Aktuell gesuchte Klassen findet ihr zudem immer aktuell in unserem Forum. 

Über uns? 

Die Gilde Adrenalin gibt es seit August 2008 und war bisher immer auf einem der Spitzenplätze vertreten, was Erschließung des neuen Raidcontents angeht. Wir sind nicht immer die schnellsten, aber konstant dabei und mit Spaß an der Sache unterwegs. 
Unser Team besteht aus Spielern aus allen Bereichen und auch die Gildenstruktur und Hierarchien sind eingespielt sowie alterfahren. Teamspeak, eine Homepage, ein gut besuchtes Forum zum Austausch sind natürlich vorhanden und auch innerhalb der Gilde herrscht ein reger Warenhandel um sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen. 

Was sollte man wissen, was solltet ihr mitbringen? 

* Ihr solltet 18 Jahre alt sein.Ausnahmen sind möglich. 
* Ihr solltet kritik- und teamfähig sein. 
* Eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe zum Erfassen, Erlernen und Ausführen von Bosstaktiken sollte vorhanden sein 
* Selbstständigkeit: Täglicher Blick ins Forum, aktuelle Taktiken abrufbereit und Raidvorbereitung 


Interessenten können sich unter www.adrenalin-homepage.de.vu bewerben. 


Auf unserem Portal findet ihr viele weitere Infos zu unserer Gilde. 
Scheut euch auch nicht uns um ein TS-Gespräch zu bitten, falls ihr die Informationen aus nächster Hand erhalten wollt. 

Ansprechpartner: Cassiopheia, Floo, Jizza, Ranen, Seljun 

Beste Grüße 
Adrenalin Leadment


----------



## Shintoshi (13. September 2009)

/push !


----------



## Shintoshi (7. Januar 2010)

Shintoshi schrieb:


> /push !



push push!


----------

